# Congratulations to the Pittsburgh Penguins!



## Reverend Chug (Jun 19, 2016)

I didn't see a thread on this, so forgive me if there is one...But I wanted to post a congrats to the Pittsburgh Penguins for winning the Stanley Cup! They are my favorite hockey team and have been for decades!


----------

